# HGH Fridge or Freezer ?



## formula1069 (Jun 17, 2018)

I have always kept in the fridge, I am in between houses moving right now and don't really have a fridge to keep it in for the next 2 weeks, I have my big chest freezer at work waiting for the new house to move into, Can we keep GH in the freezer ? will it effect it at all ?
I had old rips in the fridge for well over a year and they were just as strong as when I got them


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 17, 2018)

I had some kefei I took with me to Colorado 
For work. I was afraid to put them in the mini fridge at the room so they stayed tucked in my bag. Several weeks this went on.

Once home i did a serum test and the
Score was respectable at around 25-26

I would not freeze them but that’s just me.


----------



## srd1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Ive always kept mine in the fridge, im with rajjin i wouldnt freeze it stuffs fairly fragile to begin with i would think freezing would ruin it.


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> I have always kept in the fridge, I am in between houses moving right now and don't really have a fridge to keep it in for the next 2 weeks, I have my big chest freezer at work waiting for the new house to move into, Can we keep GH in the freezer ? will it effect it at all ?
> I had old rips in the fridge for well over a year and they were just as strong as when I got them


Ya def don't freeze it bro I've done it i actually did it to experiment it was 2 vials cause I had guys telling yes it's good and no don't do it so only real way to find out was to do it myself. It was in there for about a week I took both out and I let one sit for couple hours to thaw out and after reconstituting both of them they were cloudy. I wouldn't chance it.  After it's mixed I def would keep it cold. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> I had some kefei I took with me to Colorado
> For work. I was afraid to put them in the mini fridge at the room so they stayed tucked in my bag. Several weeks this went on.
> 
> Once home i did a serum test and the
> ...


Ya but did you test IGF cause I've had 23 hgh serum and 180 IGF. Ya it's real gh but potency wasn't there 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 18, 2018)

I wouldn't freeze them. Just keep them at fridge temp.


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 19, 2018)

OK went and purchased a
Mini fridge don’t want to ruin 60 kits ! 
Thanks guys


----------



## armada (Jun 20, 2018)

I wouldn't keep them in the freezer. Peptides are very delicate, and I wouldn't trust GH that was in the freezer as a result. Most GH needs to be kept refrigerated within a specific temperature range prior to reconstitution.


----------



## ztinman (Jun 20, 2018)

On the same subject, what about ordering sponsor gh that is shipped in the heat? Never seen it shipped with cold packs.. or how long it takes to come from China...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Jun 26, 2018)

Never freeze them. I would keep them in a cool dark place until they can go in the fridge.


----------



## odin (Jul 11, 2018)

Fridge every time. I would never put anything in the freezer.


----------



## SURGE (Jul 30, 2018)

Good to know I have been doing it right after all this time.


----------



## thumos (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd be scared to freeze and thaw a delicate peptide.


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 23, 2018)

Was it reconstituted already or were you storing the dry peptides in the fridge? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGG (Aug 25, 2018)

I keep my ba water in the same fridge as my GH so when I reconstitute,there is no real temp difference between the 2


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 26, 2018)

I think everyone already answered your question.  Let me take this a little further.  If you purchase kits of HGH, it is not best practice to store in your refrigerator:naughty1:.  As much as freezing will damage the product, refrigerating, then leaving in room temperature and refrigerating again may also cause problems.  Best case scenario is to store in a place not subject to direct sunlight.  This is defined as a cool, dark place.  Take it from someone who knows first hand, before your kits arrive in your mailbox, they may have been sitting in someone's closet for a month.

After reconstituting, always keep refrigerated.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Aug 26, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> I think everyone already answered your question.  Let me take this a little further.  *If you purchase kits of HGH, it is not best practice to store in your refrigerator*:naughty1:.  As much as freezing will damage the product, refrigerating, then leaving in room temperature and refrigerating again may also cause problems.  Best case scenario is to store in a place not subject to direct sunlight.  This is defined as a cool, dark place.  Take it from someone who knows first hand, before your kits arrive in your mailbox, they may have been sitting in someone's closet for a month.
> 
> After reconstituting, always keep refrigerated.


I'd have to disagree with that. The lower the temperature, the more slowly the GH will degrade over time. Rapid changes in temperature could be detrimental, but a change from 5°C (41°F) to 23°C (73°F) and back over an hour plus is very unlikely to have an impact on peptide stability.

Furthermore, this can be easily avoided. When my kits arrive, I put them in the fridge. The first time any vial leaves the fridge is when I reconstitute it (with BAC water of the same temperature).

Also, I'm not even sure that freezing unconstituted GH has any negative effect. All the studies that show degradation of peptides due to freezing/thawing are on peptides in aqueous solution (i.e. reconstituted). Based on the following guidelines, all peptides in the form of lyophilized powder should be stored below freezing. They do note that repeated freeze-thaw cycles should be avoided (also for peptides in powder form), but that should be doable as well for anyone living in an area with reliable electricity supply. 



> Handling and Storage Guidelines for Peptides and Proteins
> 
> The product vial should be tightly capped at all times when not in use.
> *While some peptides and proteins are stabile at 4 °C, we recommend –20 °C for short-term storage (1–2 weeks) and –80 °C for longer storage.* It is always advisable to *store away from bright light.*
> ...


https://www.sigmaaldrich.com/life-s.../technical-resource/handling-and-storage.html


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 27, 2018)

IGG said:


> I keep my ba water in the same fridge as my GH so when I reconstitute,there is no real temp difference between the 2



I do the same.


----------

